# Martin Panther, Cabella's blues



## Matthewds (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, i dunno if this is a big deal or not, any feed back would be appreciated.

i have an '02 Martin panther, which i bought from Cabella's bargain cave a about 5 years ago. i guess the salesman forgot to tell me that this is a frankenstein job, not the correct limbs(supposed to be 14" magnum, what i have is 16" ??) and a two cam set up(supposed to be 1 cam).

So the Martin tech tells me that this configuration was never offered and that they can't give me any specs for this set up.

I am just getting in to tuning and tweaking the bow, but have no idea what should be what.. I am too green at this stuff to know where to go from here.

Anyone else run in to this?

Am i boned??

Thanx for any info.

Matthew


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

You might post your question over on the general archery forum. There are quite a few Martin guys reading that forum regularly and they seem pretty knowledgeable.


----------

